

Wikileaks "takedown" fiasco underscores pathetic state of Internet "journalism" - there
http://blog.easydns.org/2010/12/03/wikileaks-takedown-fiasco-underscores-pathetic-state-of-internet-journalism/

======
anigbrowl
This makes me so angry. Thanks for posting it here.

